

The Hiring Post - DavidWanjiru
http://sockpuppet.org/blog/2015/03/06/the-hiring-post

======
saturdayplace
This one had a lot of discussion recently:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9159557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9159557)

